# General > Hobbies >  Scrapbooking class

## j_1971son

We will be holding a scrapbooking class on Saturday 29th August at 2.00pm at the craft shop in Wick(BB+C, 10-12 Kirk Lane). You must pre book and the price is £20, however this includes a scrapbook album. For more information or to book a place, call into the shop or telephone us on 01955609044. We only have a limited number of spaces left so it's first come first served. You will only be required to bring your own photo's.

----------

